# Por que están conectadas las valvulas así ?



## Hatman23 (Dic 31, 2017)

Hola a todos, estoy leyendo un libro sobre válvulas, lo saque de esta pagina www.valvewizard.co.uk, y además estoy traduciéndolo ya voy por la mitad cuando lo termine lo subo pero no encontré nada que se asemeje al tipo de conexión de la Figura1, en vez de usar una resistencia y capacitor en Rk usan unos transistores 2n2222 creo que es lo mismo que uso harzard en su amplificador, pero ¿por que esta conectada la grilla a la placa de la otra válvula y del cátodo sale a la válvula A.F.?

La Figura2 muestra lo mismo pero con una conexión más sobre Rk de una de las mitades de la válvula que va hasta la salida positiva del parlante pasando por una R de 10k. La Figura3 y Figura 2 tienen una resistencia más que se suma a Rk, ¿esto es del feedback? La Figura4 tiene una conexión desde el cátodo del triodo a la placa del pentodo pasando por una R 220k. Como no lo encuentro en el libro que estoy leyendo por eso pregunto. Leí algo que explico Rorschach sobre NFB que es para reducir zumbidos y ruidos pero nada mas.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 31, 2017)

Buca amplificador cascode con tubos de vacío......


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2017)

Las resistencias de placa introducen una pequeña falta de linealidad en el circuito, por aquello de la ley de Ohm. La corriente de placa varía con la señal.

Esta configuración de fuente de corriente constante corrige esa falta de linealidad. 

*Edit:*
Tradicionalmente se emplean válvulas para esto, pero no habría inconveniente en emplear un transistor de alta tensión para lograr lo mismo.

Otro *ejemplo*:


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 31, 2017)

Hatman23 dijo:


> ....tipo de conexión de la Figura1, en vez de usar una resistencia y capacitor en Rk usan unos transistores 2n2222 creo que es lo mismo que uso harzard en su amplificador, pero ¿por que esta conectada la grilla a la placa de la otra válvula y del cátodo sale a la válvula A.F.?


- Las dos válvulas inferiores conforman un par diferencial.
- Los 2N2222 forman una fuente de corriente.
- Cada una de las dos válvulas superiores hace de fuente de corriente.

¿Por qué fuentes de corriente y no simples resistencias?  
- Mayor ganancia en el par diferencial.
- Mayor linealidad.
- Mayor rechazo al ruido de fuente.
- Puras bondades, excepto claro, una mayor complejidad.



> La Figura2 muestra lo mismo pero con una conexión más sobre Rk de una de las mitades de la válvula que va hasta la salida positiva del parlante pasando por una R de 10k.
> La Figura3 y Figura 2 tienen una resistencia más que se suma a Rk, ¿esto es del feedback?


Bingo!  
R4 está por cuestiones de polarización, si no, sería muy baja la tensión en el cátodo.
A la frecuencia de paso C3 se considera un cortocircuito (aunque debería ser un poco mayor)



> La Figura4 tiene una conexión desde el cátodo del triodo a la placa del pentodo pasando por una R 220k.


Lo mismo que antes (realimentación), solamente que no hizo falta la resistencia y el condensador para ajustar la polarización.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2017)

Creo que la consulta era mas amplia, no solo para diferenciales, por ejemplo, también, para este otro esquema:

Ver el archivo adjunto 162770​


----------



## pandacba (Dic 31, 2017)

La última foto no tiene nada raro en la entrda es  un triodo doble del que se utiliza cada sección para un canal, es algo normal y muy común, no que sea lo mejor....
Aqui podes ver algo más detallado acerca de lo expuesto
https://www.audioasylum.com/cgi/vt.mpl?f=tubediy&m=202277


----------



## Hatman23 (Dic 31, 2017)

pandacba estube leyendo sobre cascode, a proposito habia leido sobre cascode en Controlling mu, o vari mu compressor, varible mu tubes, estube  viendo algo de eso. Me meti en tubecad y decia esto: 

Inverted-Cascode Ventajas y desventajas 
Cada circuito tiene sus ventajas, no-diferencias (pasos gigantes de lado, como yo los llamo), y desventajas; el cascodo invertido no es una excepción. Al igual que el cascode convencional, el cascodo invertido ofrece alta ganancia y amplio ancho de banda de alta frecuencia. Y al igual que el cascodo convencional, el cascodo invertido sufre una figura deprimente de PSRR.

Espera un momento, John, recuerdo haber leído que el cascode ofrecía un bajo nivel de ruido.

Lo hace, pero a frecuencias de radio, no a las frecuencias de audio. En las frecuencias de radio, el ruido de baja frecuencia, como zumbido y microfonía, no cuenta. Aquí está la fórmula para la cantidad de ruido de la fuente de alimentación que se escapará de la salida del cascodo.

¿Entonces sirve para audio?

Dejo el documento que me lei.


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 2, 2018)

Abajo se muestra el circuito de un preamplificador  SRPP (Shunt Regulated Push Pull), basado en la familia de válvulas 6DJ8 / ECC88. El circuito SRPP también se conoce como SEPP (Single Ended Push Pull), Totem Pole, Mu Follower, Mu amplificador y* “CASCODE”*.

​
Esta tipología de circuitos fue llamado originalmente “*Balanced Direct and alternating** Current **Amplifiers”* ,  inventado por Maurice Artzt, de  Radio Corporation of America, el 9 de febrero de 1943, patente U.S. 2310342.-

​
*Como podrán apreciar, ¡¡  nada nuevo bajo el sol !!* 

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Hatman23 (Ene 2, 2018)

Pero entonces las valvulas de alto mu no sirven para esta topologia solo las de alto gm. ¿es cierto?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 2, 2018)

Deberias leer el gran libro rojo, alli hay de todo 





Tengo la fortuna de poseer uno de estos libros


----------



## Hatman23 (Ene 2, 2018)

Si ya estoy leyendo algunos libros sobre valvulas, pero no son tan especificos.Tratado de Radio Francisco L. Singer, Elementos De Radio Abraham William Marcus y emepecé otro 48 Lecciones de Radio Jose Sumanscky y Designing Tube Preamps for Guitar and Bass Merlin Blencowe, me hubiera gustado conseguir Amplificadores De Audio Frecuencias Adolfo Di Marco. Por ahora es lo que tengo y lo que estoy leyendo.


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 3, 2018)

Hatman23 dijo:


> Pero entonces las valvulas de alto mu no sirven para esta topologia solo las de alto gm. ¿es cierto?



*Sí..., pero no necesariamente , mirá:*

​

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------

